# Problems with Windelov Java Fern



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had this plant for about 6 months. It has grown significantly.

I've been using Flourish once a week, Excel every other day and I started Trace twice a week about a month ago. The only plant that doesn't look great is the Windelov Java Fern. It started going downhill about 3 weeks ago.

It starts with brown spots on the older leaves, then progresses to yellowing, then becomes completely brown. There is still new growth. I'm wondering is it too much of something in the Trace, or is it a deficiency. 


As a side note, the little arrow is pointed to a frog shed. he came back and ate it right after I took this photo.

This next one shows the younger leaves at the bottom of the plant which look ok.


Any suggestions?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Did you bury the rhizome? I can't tell from your pictures.

It may also be from the fern adjusting to your water. If new growth is coming in fine, don't worry about it. The old, injured leaves will grow out and be replaced in time, and they shouldn't hurt your water unless they turn totally brown. They will probably keep growing... you should keep them around because they may grow babies.

Or maybe it's a potassium deficiency?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Is the rhizome of the plant buried? What kind of light do you use? I don't know alot about these, but I was just reading on it a couple days ago. IMO, I would trim the bad leaves off.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

A few more searches--it does look like potassium deficiency. I think Seachem makes a potassium liquid additive.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Could be a potassium deficiency. I suggest getting Flourish Potassium. I had a similar issue with my plants, along with stunted growth. It started with brown pinholes and yellowing on the older leaves, and eventually the leaves entirely melted. The top leaves were fine. The issue started with the quicker-growing stem plants and eventually started affecting all the others. As soon as I started dosing potassium, the problem started going away.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing a noticed with java ferns (all types) is when they are growing a little baby plant on the leaves, it sucks all the nutrients from that leaf. I also noticed that they will shed their leaves occasionally. But if neither of these are happening, dose some flourish potassium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Could also be a phosphate deficiency, according to this image...
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img46/1236/wo77.jpg

Something to look into? That's from a planted tank forum, by the way.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dayton, do you have a well or city water? Cuz usually wells have a lot of phosphates (that is what I have), I dont know about city water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

myexplodingcat said:


> Did you bury the rhizome? I can't tell from your pictures.




Are you not suppose to bury the roots? My Furn is doing ok but its a very slow grower. =/


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You can bury the roots just not the rhizome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

ok thanks. =) then I am doing it right. ^^


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It's attached to a small piece of driftwood so neither the roots nor the rhizome are buried.

I have city water.

I will get Potassium and give that a try. 

Thanks all!


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree with myexplodingcat. I believe what you are seeing is a severe phosphate deficiency. Didn't want to chime in too quickly as I didn't have a solution for you.

Depending on your budget, Seachem makes a product called Flourish Phosphorus that will add phosphate to your water. You may consider giving that a try.

Something else about JF's is they like to be in a current. They are almost exclusively a water column feeder. Like some bacteria, the flow across the surfaces of their leaves enables them to more efficiently draw nutrients they need from the water.

Java Ferns are a hardy species, but I have found them to be sensitive to nutrients in the water. If something is lacking, my java fern tells me first.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered Potassium yesterday, if that doesn't help I will order the Phosphorus. It's strange that it started after using Trace, which has both these elements.


----------

